# Preseason opener game thread



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Simce Basel is slacking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake starting.

Kobe opens things up with 2. Weird seeing Billups and CP3 in Clippers uniforms.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick ass dunk by DeAndre Jordan. Wow.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

D. Jordan put Bynum on a poster. Nice dunk.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Holy shit we got two fast breaks in a row! Maybe brown wants the second unit running? Darius Morris is pretty quick.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Holy shit we got two fast breaks in a row! Maybe brown wants the second unit running? Darius Morris is pretty quick.


Sure as hell is more exciting then the ****ing triangle, eh DaRizzle bizzle???


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Sick ass dunk by DeAndre Jordan. Wow.


Yeah pretty awesome, so is that stat that he is the only player that didn't make a field goal outside the paint last year! :laugh:


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

So far, I like our team.

-Morris and McRoberts have been the most active

-Kobe looks spry

-Still have a long way to go on defense though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Sure as hell is more exciting then the ****ing triangle, eh DaRizzle bizzle???


Not if we don't get 5 rings. The triangle didn't disallow running, it's a half court offense.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Some early observations on the new Lakers so far. McRoberts is looking solid. Morris is fast but overdribbles and is a bit out of control. Kapono is slightly faster than my mother.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Rookie looks confident out there.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I know it's the first preseason game and way too early to say, but the Lakers look awful on defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Lakers signed a bunch white dudes this off season. Kapono in the game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The clips backup center is a 6'9" 220 pound rookie.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Brian Cook is with the Clipps? Lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Bynum looks solid. He put onote muscle this offseason.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

I love McRoberts already.

He bring so much more energy to the game then LO ever did.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

McRoberts is looking good out there. Coming off the bench he's going to be a great spark for the Lakers playing vs the opposite teams second unit.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> I love McRoberts already.
> 
> He bring so much more energy to the game then LO ever did.


You will feel dumb for saying this in a month.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mac playing hard out there!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

sonicFLAME6 said:


> I know it's the first preseason game and way too early to say, but the Lakers look awful on defense.


CP3 will do that to you.

His moves have been classic tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Morris looks good out there!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Billy Mac is putting me to sleep


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't like Morris. He's hit a few shots, but he's been over dribbling every time he touches the basketball. The guy needs to play in control.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> You will feel dumb for saying this in a month.


Why, I am not saying he is better then Odom.

He is simply more active.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> You will feel dumb for saying this in a month.


He's just a replacement for Turiaf more or less. Energy players are something we have missed dearly.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron said:


> CP3 will do that to you.
> 
> His moves have been classic tonight.


CP3 and Kobe on the same team would of been nice to watch. But it's not just CP3, overall the defense looks awful. The Clippers are getting anything they want. Usually the perimeter defense is below avg and the interior is above avg. their both awful right now.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cris said:


> Billy Mac is putting me to sleep


He's ****ing terrible...as much as I was down on Joel Myers, he still didn't suck as much as this guy.

What were the Lakers thinking? We can't get a better play-by-play guy than this?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lob city. Luke Walton poster #2.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

sonicFLAME6 said:


> Lob city. Luke Walton poster #2.


That play was hilarious. Where the freak is Devin Ebanks? I wanna see this dude!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, screw Chauncey Billups. I'm gonna get really tired of this guy this year. He falls down every 2 seconds and they keep calling fouls in his favor. He's not getting fouled! How can anyone fall for that crap? lol

Funnily enough, the only time he actually was fouled was on that 3-pointer when Kobe hacked him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This short training camp is going to benefit teams like the clippers who are young and like to run and gun. The Lakers will be peaking close to... August.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Billy Mac is an absolutely terrible announcer, but at least we play majority of our games on national TV. Kobe looks good so far, everyone else looks a little flat.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

How we looking out there? They're not on tv here so I'm watching 49ers


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Not watching, is it interesting enough to turn on?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Lakers are really going to miss Bynum with that 5 game suspension.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Clippers up 55-50 at the half.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dear Luke Walton,

Please retire...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Shit I keep forgetting that Bynum will be out for five games. We are going to need him more than ever this year.

Hopefully he somehow lives up to that '08 hype eh?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We have a pg 911 emergency. Blake is terrible. Slow, can't create shots can't make shots. Bynum is having trouble holding position looks mechanical as hell. Gasol locking up Griffin defensively but is getting outworked some on the boards. Kobe looks spry. Morris looks good and should be getting the minutes at the pg. 

Morris would be no worse than Blake or Fisher seriously. 

and last but not leas our sf's are all bad really bad. The Clippers aren't even guarding barnes, World Peace and Luke. and its guming up the offense. 

we got to get a play maker at pg and a sf who can score.

Mcbob looks active.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Metta played like an idiot offensively but was great on d. Pau looking very tentative. Ah screw it's preseason.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> We have a pg 911 emergency. Blake is terrible. Slow, can't create shots can't make shots. Bynum is having trouble holding position looks mechanical as hell. Gasol locking up Griffin defensively but is getting outworked some on the boards. Kobe looks spry. Morris looks good and should be getting the minutes at the pg.
> 
> Morris would be no worse than Blake or Fisher seriously.
> 
> ...


Morris is out of control out there. He needs time.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Not watching, is it interesting enough to turn on?


It's interesting enough for you to enter the game thread I guess.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mike Brown is a pay attention to detail type of guy. Specially on the defensive end. I doubt the Lakers will be this awful on defense. On that note Kobe almost ripped off Blake's arm and no foul was called lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Pau drains a 3 lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Pau and Griffin are having a personal battle out there.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's interesting enough for you to enter the game thread I guess.


I suppose; but I'm really just surfing the internet and happened to stop by this thread. I can't get into the preseason for whatever reason, puts me to sleep.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Metta played like an idiot offensively but was great on d. Pau looking very tentative. Ah screw it's preseason.


Yeah its preseason and the season starts in exactly six days. :|


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Chicago is going to wipe the floor with us on Xmas Day.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Chris Paul just put Harris in the spin cycle lol that Billups and C Paul back court is looking deadly.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

9 turnovers in one quarter. :lol: Fugly brutal.

24 point lead for the Clippers. FUGLY.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Clippers are giving it to the Lakers with no vaseline.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Welcome to the NBA Morris. :laugh:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, really Harris? Lol D. Jordan is athletic as hell.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Our starters look slow and old, our defense sucks, and we are way too sloppy. The fact that it is preseason is only a crutch right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Lakers front office can't be watching this game and say "I'm happy with our roster." 












Can they?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Glad its preseason. Bynum looks awful its quite alarming to watch how bad he's playing. Deandre Jordan looks way better than he does. Bynum looks mechanical like a robot. 

Lakers have no shot this season if he doesn't raise his game sigificantly over last season. 

our sf situation is disgusting. Barnes and World Peace are terrible.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Clippers scored 36 in that third quarter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Morris is talented. He's just playing rushed right now. Once he calms down and gets used to his teammates and vice versa I see no reason why he can't start.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow, Cook.. oh wait.. I don't think anyone in his hometown is even talking about him anymore.. yet here he is trending on twitter tonight.. somehow has stuck in the league for 9 years..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Morris is talented. He's just playing rushed right now. Once he calms down and gets used to his teammates and vice versa I see no reason why he can't start.


I agree...I think he can develop into an effective PG and be a starter one day.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Morris should start Blake is a waste and an awful contract. Fishe we already know would have no qualms with Morris starting getting the bulk of the minutes and Fisher spelling him and Blake benched.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Really I would be okay with trying Ebanks as well. Barnes and Peace have experience but have lost enough athletically to be liabilities out there. 

The Clippers are so much faster and quicker to the ball than we are we are long but very plodding.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Morris should start Blake is a waste and an awful contract. Fishe we already know would have no qualms with Morris starting getting the bulk of the minutes and Fisher spelling him and Blake benched.


I'm fine with that. Morris has great potential and Fish should be a great mentor for him. Blake...I just don't know what happened to his game since we signed him.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Ebanks! Why has is he just now getting into the game?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Our defense against the three looks worse than it did against Dallas in the playoffs last season.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Walton...what a waste of a roster spot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God... Walton is pathetic


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So many things wrong with this team. Not even worth wasting bandwidth discussing it.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We need lots of work.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd be okay starting Kapono or Ebanks at sf we gotta have some shooting the Clippers just didn't guard our sf's. we gotta make teams pay.

Luke looks awful on the floor he should retire he's in bad shape and can't move out there. Its time for him to stop stealing Lakers money.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Well, at least the Lakers were consistent in one area...

...they were consistently bad on defense whether guarding the perimeter or in the paint.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I expected us to be this bad. New system , new coach and half our team has never played with each other.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This interview with Chauncy Billups is very revealing...there is no doubt he is right, this Clipper team is very deep.

They are going to give the favorites fits this year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy shit, that 3rd quarter was awful.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Guess I'm the only one that doesn't like Morris so far. He's out of control and overdribbles instead of setting up the offense. His D is no better than Blake or Fisher. He needs a lot of work if he wants to get some significant playing time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Devin Ebanks is really good. He'd better start. That is all.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Devin Ebanks is really good. He'd better start. That is all.


I agree here. He has the smoothest offensive game of the 3 sf's. Barnes and Peace have the experience but their athleticism and offensive ability has fallen so far off its a detriment to the line up now. 

We gotta get a shooter and faster in that starting line up. Too many slow players. Its why I'd rather go Morris, Ebanks as starters. You might have a few growing pains early but I think it would give us a quicker more reactionary defense. 

Best case scenario would be to get a vet but at this point we seem to have no options. We can't ask Fisher at his age to log big minutes and Blake is just awful.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

My take:

I expected us to be this sloppy and uncomfortable. New system, new players, new coach, 1st preseason game. They were as sloppy as expected.

I like what I see from some players. Morris and Ebanks look promising. Kobe looked spry. Bynum looked like he was in midseason shape. I hope their knees can withstand the compressed schedule. 

The Clips are probably the worst team to play against in the first preseason game. They have multiple ball handling guards that can take advantage of the miscues made by the Lakers inexpirienced defensive system. They also shot the ball lights out from 3.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

If nothing else, I'd like us to use this season to determine which young players have game and need to be retained and which older players have declined so noticeable that they need to be shown the door. Obviously, I'd like to get Dwight Howard but he alone won't make us competitive. We're far too old, slow, and flawed as a team to challenge Miami or Dallas so I'd love to see some of the younger players and emerge and develop so that we can right the ship as soon as possible.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm surprised their isn't more chicken littling going around here. Is this a sign of more rational thinking or have Laker fans just accepted that as is we won't win a title this year?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I have no problem with fandom being rabid and passionate doesn't bother me. Lakers fans expect alot. But its preseason had we looked great the view would be distorted the other way. I have no idea what we are yet. I know one thing we weren't defending using the Mike brown philosophy. We fell right back into Phil jackson's last year lazy mindset and thats just not gonna cut it. Brown challenged Kobe during a timeout after Billups it a long 3 I think thats whats needed. 

May take a month but I think Brown is gonna do alright and the defense will be much improved. Offensively is another story. We need some shooters or penetratiors on the floor. Not sure how Brown is gonna cure that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I have no problem with fandom being rabid and passionate doesn't bother me. Lakers fans expect alot. But its preseason had we looked great the view would be distorted the other way. I have no idea what we are yet. I know one thing we weren't defending using the Mike brown philosophy. We fell right back into Phil jackson's last year lazy mindset and thats just not gonna cut it. Brown challenged Kobe during a timeout after Billups it a long 3 I think thats whats needed.
> 
> May take a month but I think Brown is gonna do alright and the defense will be much improved. Offensively is another story. We need some shooters or penetratiors on the floor. Not sure how Brown is gonna cure that.


I agree with you, I expected to come in here and read posts about people wanting Brown fired, team sucks, won't make the playoffs, etc. Instead people just saying we are sloppy and unorganized, which should of been expected.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

My dream scenario: Fisher and Walton announce retirement on the same day - hopefully soon. 

I know fish didn't play yesterday but it's still time for him to hang up the sneakers.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Pinball said:


> If nothing else, I'd like us to use this season to determine which young players have game and need to be retained and which older players have declined so noticeable that they need to be shown the door. We're far too old, slow, and flawed as a team to challenge Miami or Dallas so I'd love to see some of the younger players and emerge and develop so that we can right the ship as soon as possible.


I agree. We can't win it every year. I'd love to see Morris and Ebanks in the starting lineup.


----------

